# Need to verify PR?



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

Hello all,

I have a spousal category PR and am still married. I have held the PR since Nov 2013. Do I need to verify at any point with HA that I am still married? My certificate states only that I must be in a good faith spousal relationship for 2 years (so from Nov 2013).

I am receiving conflicting information as to what is the process?

Thank you!


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Very good question.

My wife has the same PR and she got it March 2014.

I would like to know as well. 

Legalmen, please help here.


----------

